# Mahoning River



## AEFord09 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello. Im new to forum and fishing in Rivers. I like pond fishing for Bs and crappie. Any help or advise i can get on fishing the Mahoning river... Or Ohio rivers in general would be great! Lures.. Tactics.. Etc. Im not into carp or cats.. Id like to Catch the bass.. Walleye, pike etc... 
Thank you!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! I'm fairly new here myself, but I'm sure someone here will give you some advice. First off, where are you located, and how far do you want to travel? That might help some of the folks here better help you.


----------



## AEFord09 (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope so. I fished fairly regularly and haven't for about 4 years . So Im getting back into it. Im right up the road from youngstown. Poland/lowellville to be exact. My access to the Mahoning would be lowellville Ohio. Hope that helps!!


----------

